# Columbus-Denver loophole



## BigBlueBuddha (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi, I'm new here and I thought I'd make my introduction with this loophole!

Haven't seen this one in the forum before, but it's the longest 1 zone loophole I've found. And it gives those of us who can't easily board at Slidell, LA another option (plus I live ~30 min from CBS  ) :

CBS-DEN

27 Empire Builder	Columbus, WI (CBS) to Portland, OR (PDX) 43h 5m

11 Coast Starlight	Portland, OR (PDX) to Sacramento, CA (SAC) 15h 50m

6 California Zephyr	Sacramento, CA (SAC) to Denver, CO (DEN)	31h 29m

That's 4 nights on the train for a one way trip! For round trip, spend one night (or two for kicks) in Denver, and catch the westbound Zephyr at 8:05 AM. 8 nights on the train!!! Heaven.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jul 15, 2009)

Alternatively, redeem two one zone rewards: CBS-DEN, and DEN-SDL


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 15, 2009)

Welcome! 

I like that!  Too bad I have to start next month from PDX!  Otherwise, I'd do it! 

Funny thing about my routing choices is starting in PDX, you are offered a choice of the CS (to SAC) and the CZ (to CHI) - but the *ONLY* connection that you can book is to the Cardinal! That's an ~2 hour connection and because the Cardinal only operates 3 days a week, you must start a day later! However, if you want to *BUY* a separate ticket PDX-SAC, from SAC you can book the CZ to CHI and then the CL (about a 4 hour connection) to WAS to connect to the Crescent! And you can leave on the original day from PDX! :blink:

So it doesn't make sense that you can book the CL connection from SAC but not from PDX (or CMO or KFS) - even though you have to go thru SAC. (I've verified this with an agent - it can't be done!)


----------



## Rafi (Jul 15, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> Welcome!
> I like that!  Too bad I have to start next month from PDX!  Otherwise, I'd do it!
> 
> Funny thing about my routing choices is starting in PDX, you are offered a choice of the CS (to SAC) and the CZ (to CHI) - but the *ONLY* connection that you can book is to the Cardinal! That's an ~2 hour connection and because the Cardinal only operates 3 days a week, you must start a day later! However, if you want to *BUY* a separate ticket PDX-SAC, from SAC you can book the CZ to CHI and then the CL (about a 4 hour connection) to WAS to connect to the Crescent! And you can leave on the original day from PDX! :blink:
> ...


Hmm.. are you sure? I plug in PDX to WAS on Aug 3, for example, which puts the Zephyr into CHI on a Thursday (a Cardinal day), and it gives me the option to take the Capitol. Am I missing something?

Rafi


----------



## cpamtfan (Jul 15, 2009)

Rafi said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome!
> ...



Maybe it was sold out? That train can sell out pretty quickly (since it's so short)

cpamtfan-Peter


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 16, 2009)

Rafi said:


> Hmm.. are you sure? I plug in PDX to WAS on Aug 3, for example, which puts the Zephyr into CHI on a Thursday (a Cardinal day), and it gives me the option to take the Capitol. Am I missing something?


It's not just PDX-WAS, it's PDX-BHM or PDX-SDL! (Or CMO or KFS to BHM or SDL!) If you check 8/21, it says "... (try) this alternative" - and it gives leaving PDX or CMO or KFS on 8/22, arriving in SAC on 8/23, then connecting in CHI to the Cardinal to CVS to connect to the Crescent. But if you but a ticket on the CS on 8/21 and arrive in SAC in 8/22, if you put in SAC to BHM or SDL on 8/22, you are routed on the CZ and CL to WAS to connect to the Crescent! :blink:

So you can't leave from OR on a 2 zone award on 8/21 but you can leave from SAC on a 2 zone award on 8/22! It doesn't make sense!


----------



## Bigval109 (Jul 19, 2009)

Kwitchyerbelliakin said:


> Hi, I'm new here and I thought I'd make my introduction with this loophole!
> Haven't seen this one in the forum before, but it's the longest 1 zone loophole I've found. And it gives those of us who can't easily board at Slidell, LA another option (plus I live ~30 min from CBS  ) :
> 
> CBS-DEN
> ...


Are there loop holes I can use from where I live in VA. I see all these loopholes but nothing I can use.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 19, 2009)

Bigval109 said:


> Are there loop holes I can use from where I live in VA. I see all these loopholes but nothing I can use.


No, there are not! 

The reason these loopholes work is that due to the route of the Crescent, and with the zone border in Atlanta, all stations west of ATL must go either thru NOL (with an overnight stay on your dime  ) or thru either WAS or CVS to go west - even within the midwest zone!  And the reason the above loophole would work is because the easbound EB is scheduled to arrive after the westbound trains depart from CHI!


----------



## jackal (Jul 19, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> Bigval109 said:
> 
> 
> > Are there loop holes I can use from where I live in VA. I see all these loopholes but nothing I can use.
> ...


Only partially true: a coach ticket to ATL or BHM shouldn't be (with advanced planning) prohibitively expensive from VA. That'll get you to the border of the Midwest zone. So hop on the train, head south a bit, and then start your adventure there! (Yeah, you'll do a little backtracking, but hey--that's just more train riding!)

And if you want to take advantage of the loophole mentioned in this thread, then book a one-zone award from SDL to DEN and then another one-zone award from DEN to CBS! That's one giant S curve across the country!


----------



## Upstate (Jul 19, 2009)

Bigval109 said:


> Are there loop holes I can use from where I live in VA. I see all these loopholes but nothing I can use.


You can go to Chicago for a one zone award by booking from VA to Port Huron and then getting off on the first stop of the Blue Water.


----------



## Cascadia (Jul 19, 2009)

WHO KNEW that you could do that MSP to DEN? I went and asked for a routing at Amtrak.com and the only routing they give you MSP to DEN is via PDX and SAC.

You could really do that on a one zone award? That might have to happen for SURE!

I edited out many exclamations of DANG!


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 20, 2009)

jackal said:


> Yeah, you'll do a little backtracking


----------



## Upstate (Jul 20, 2009)

Upstate said:


> Bigval109 said:
> 
> 
> > Are there loop holes I can use from where I live in VA. I see all these loopholes but nothing I can use.
> ...


Also you can use the Slidell loophole going eastbound. Just book from wherever to Atlanta and get off at Charlottesville and get a ride home. All tickets are collected. You could even get off at Alexandria and buy a coach train ticket home if you want to do it that way.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

you know you can do Omaha, Ne to Columbus, Wi. That is 5 nights, 6 days on the train for a 1 zone. I haven't been able to find a longer one than that. That is 100.45 hours on the train! I'm going to try to do this trip in the fall, but I live on the east coast, so that won't be easy.


----------



## BigBlueBuddha (Jul 23, 2009)

Guest said:


> you know you can do Omaha, Ne to Columbus, Wi. That is 5 nights, 6 days on the train for a 1 zone. I haven't been able to find a longer one than that. That is 100.45 hours on the train! I'm going to try to do this trip in the fall, but I live on the east coast, so that won't be easy.


Wow! It's true, nice pick-up. But I can only get the routing if I go Omaha, NE-->Columbus, WI. If you start in Columbus, you don't get the reverse routing. Strange. :huh:


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jul 24, 2009)

Guest said:


> you know you can do Omaha, Ne to Columbus, Wi. That is 5 nights, 6 days on the train for a 1 zone. I haven't been able to find a longer one than that. That is 100.45 hours on the train! I'm going to try to do this trip in the fall, but I live on the east coast, so that won't be easy.


This is almost better than the Slidell Loophole but I wonder if you want to go ahead and take it on into Chicago if any flags will raise when you buy a ticket (Sleeper) for the Columbus to CUS segment? I know picking up a NOL to SDL Coach usually doesn't raise suspicion, but I wonder about ticketing on the back end?


----------



## BigBlueBuddha (Jul 24, 2009)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > you know you can do Omaha, Ne to Columbus, Wi. That is 5 nights, 6 days on the train for a 1 zone. I haven't been able to find a longer one than that. That is 100.45 hours on the train! I'm going to try to do this trip in the fall, but I live on the east coast, so that won't be easy.
> ...


You certainly get more train time and for only a 1 zone price! 

Funny thing is, the two endpoints are only about 500 miles apart and like an 8 hour drive. . .

When I try Columbus to Chicago in sleeper, I get $31 coach fare and $149 roomette. Since you won't get any meals if the train is on schedule, one has to wonder whether staying in your Sleeper and not having to move to Coach for a few hours is worth $149. Unless you'd want to burn another zone award, which defeats the purpose of the loophole.

I still can't figure out :huh: why the system won't book the reverse loophole from Columbus to Omaha, but it will book to Denver.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jul 24, 2009)

> You certainly get more train time and for only a 1 zone price!
> When I try Columbus to Chicago in sleeper, I get $31 coach fare and $149 roomette. Since you won't get any meals if the train is on schedule, one has to wonder whether staying in your Sleeper and not having to move to Coach for a few hours is worth $149. Unless you'd want to burn another zone award, which defeats the purpose of the loophole.


Good point, especially if you can leave your bags downstairs in the Sleeper when you move to Coach/Lounge and round them up at CUS. A couple days in Chicago, and then a quick Coach ride back to OMA on the _*CZ *_would finish the Loophole and add a few points back into the account.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 24, 2009)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> I wonder if you want to go ahead and take it on into Chicago if any flags will raise when you buy a ticket (Sleeper) for the Columbus to CUS segment? I know picking up a NOL to SDL Coach usually doesn't raise suspicion, but I wonder about ticketing on the back end?


I don't know if I just got lucky  , but this year I had a PDX-BHM award. I called AGR and said I wanted to change the endpoint from BHM to NOL (staying on the Crescent)! The agent said "No problem!" and changed it - with no increase in points!  On the same trip, instead of connecting at SAC between the CS and CZ, I bought a coach ticket for SAC-MTZ-SAC. With the approval of the Conductors, I was allowed to stay in my sleeper to and from MTZ! 

Perhaps they may do the same with a coach ticket from CBS?


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Aug 4, 2009)

I just attempted to book the Columbus to Denver reward and was told it was a 3-zone award- on what grounds I do not know, as far as I can figure it it can only be a two zone reward no matter how you slice it! But anyway, that's what the claimed. I didn't push them on the issue, and perhaps if I found a different agent I'd get a different answer. But I do know I need to buy a few points to pull this one off, so if anyone has advice, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 4, 2009)

Green Maned Lion said:


> I just attempted to book the Columbus to Denver reward and was told it was a 3-zone award- on what grounds I do not know, as far as I can figure it it can only be a two zone reward no matter how you slice it! But anyway, that's what the claimed. I didn't push them on the issue, and perhaps if I found a different agent I'd get a different answer. But I do know I need to buy a few points to pull this one off, so if anyone has advice, it would be much appreciated.


PM the expert, the traveler!!! :lol: Im sure if you talk with a different agent (or 5 :lol: )you might get different

info/results!I want to use this one too so will be keeping track,Im sure one of our AGR gurus will have

info if the traveler has disappeared into the twilight zone on PDXs metro system!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ispolkom (Aug 4, 2009)

Green Maned Lion said:


> I just attempted to book the Columbus to Denver reward and was told it was a 3-zone award- on what grounds I do not know, as far as I can figure it it can only be a two zone reward no matter how you slice it! But anyway, that's what the claimed. I didn't push them on the issue, and perhaps if I found a different agent I'd get a different answer. But I do know I need to buy a few points to pull this one off, so if anyone has advice, it would be much appreciated.


Did you mistype? I'd argue that Columbus, WI to Denver was a one-zone award, since both cities are in the central zone. I can see the claim that it's a 2-zone reward (since you are traveling for a couple of days in the western zone), but a 3-zone reward? That's a remarkable thing for an agent to claim.

In any case, I think you did the right thing to not push. I've had to call back to get the reward I want at the price I want. Just keep positive, talk with a smile on your face, and eventually you'll get what you want.


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 4, 2009)

I live in Chicago, and could definitely use this one. LOL. Thanks guys. And I will gladly ride coach for a couple of hours too. LOL


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks OP! Just booked this for August 20'th !


----------



## BigBlueBuddha (Aug 6, 2009)

Guest said:


> Thanks OP! Just booked this for August 20'th !


So how many zones did they charge you with?


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

Kwitchyerbelliakin said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks OP! Just booked this for August 20'th !
> ...


Just 1 , 20k points for a bedroom all the way. Somebody must have cancelled one recently as bedrooms on the Empire Builder for all August seem sold out.


----------



## PRR 60 (Aug 7, 2009)

Is it any wonder that Amtrak is considered a badly run business? The trip from CBS to DEN for two in a bedroom would run over $2800 at top bucket. If each leg were sold separately, the cost, and revenue to Amtrak, would be even more. Yet Amtrak, through AGR, offers that same trip for 20,000 points. AGR pays Amtrak about $150 for those 20,000 points. So, assuming those last rooms could have been sold to revenue passengers (in the summer, a very good assumption), Amtrak takes a loss of over $2600 for that deal.

Most frequent traveller programs limit award inventory to prevent large revenue losses from award travel. They don't simply give away their highest yielding products without some control on the cost. Amtrak, however, has virtually no control on award travel. One can book the last bedroom on the train six months in advance, pay for the trip with base-level points, and block sale of that room to a revenue passenger willing to pay real, hard cash. That's great for us, the AGR customers, but it is an incredibly bad way to conduct business. It's the way a company would conduct business if they simply had no cares about the bottom line and no risk of failure. As is they know that, no matter how badly the business is run, they have a rich uncle to bail them out. Oh, now it does make sense.

Next time Amtrak claims they run a tight, cost-conscious business, and deserve more general tax support, think about them giving away $2800 worth of travel for $150.


----------



## Ispolkom (Aug 7, 2009)

But how often is this sort of trip booked with AGR?

Regardless of how it seems from the postings to this forum, I doubt that there are lots of AGR members who have a) the points, b) the time, and c) the inclination to make such a trip. The best I've been able to get Mrs. Ispolkom to go for is to drive from Savannah to Atlanta to catch our train to Minot (SAV-MOT is 30k points, ATL-MOT is 20k points).

Given that most rewards are made in the NEC, I wouldn't be surprised if it would cost more to enforce any regulation tighter than "if amtrak.com shows it, you can book it," especially given the limits of many people's geographical knowledge.

Now why ARROW shows itineraries like this is another matter.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Aug 7, 2009)

Ispolkom said:


> But how often is this sort of trip booked with AGR?
> Regardless of how it seems from the postings to this forum, I doubt that there are lots of AGR members who have a) the points, b) the time, and c) the inclination to make such a trip. The best I've been able to get Mrs. Ispolkom to go for is to drive from Savannah to Atlanta to catch our train to Minot (SAV-MOT is 30k points, ATL-MOT is 20k points).
> 
> Given that most rewards are made in the NEC, I wouldn't be surprised if it would cost more to enforce any regulation tighter than "if amtrak.com shows it, you can book it," especially given the limits of many people's geographical knowledge.
> ...


The VAST majority of trips are booked on the NEC... less than 1% are roomettes/bedrooms across the entire country IIRC. Most AGR members don't think of riding around the country all knobly-wise as being a vacation.


----------



## AAARGH! (Aug 7, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> Ispolkom said:
> 
> 
> > But how often is this sort of trip booked with AGR?
> ...


I concur. The number of people who would do such a thing is so low as to be almost meaningless in the scheme of things. If lots of people did this, then it might affect the bottom line.

OMG, I agreed with ALC!


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Aug 7, 2009)

AAARGH! said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > Ispolkom said:
> ...


What am I, negatively charged ions?! people agree with me all the time!


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Aug 7, 2009)

Considering the typical Amtrak rider (not any of us by any means) simply wants to go from point A to point B and cannot tell a Superliner Coach from a Horizon Dinette. I cannot see them wanting to be on a train any longer than need be. They would shake their heads with disbelief at a loophole routing and run to the nearest Hound station or airport.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 7, 2009)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> Considering the typical Amtrak rider (not any of us by any means) simply wants to go from point A to point B and cannot tell a Superliner Coach from a Horizon Dinette. I cannot see them wanting to be on a train any longer than need be. They would shake their heads with disbelief at a loophole routing and run to the nearest Hound station or airport.


Or jump in the SUV and roar off to sit in traffic jams which can take more time than a LD trip!I would like to point out that a

member does tend to skew the stats, goes by the traveler! :lol: (and hes from the NEC!!!)


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Aug 10, 2009)

PRR 60 said:


> Is it any wonder that Amtrak is considered a badly run business? The trip from CBS to DEN for two in a bedroom would run over $2800 at top bucket. If each leg were sold separately, the cost, and revenue to Amtrak, would be even more. Yet Amtrak, through AGR, offers that same trip for 20,000 points. AGR pays Amtrak about $150 for those 20,000 points. So, assuming those last rooms could have been sold to revenue passengers (in the summer, a very good assumption), Amtrak takes a loss of over $2600 for that deal.
> Most frequent traveller programs limit award inventory to prevent large revenue losses from award travel. They don't simply give away their highest yielding products without some control on the cost. Amtrak, however, has virtually no control on award travel. One can book the last bedroom on the train six months in advance, pay for the trip with base-level points, and block sale of that room to a revenue passenger willing to pay real, hard cash. That's great for us, the AGR customers, but it is an incredibly bad way to conduct business. It's the way a company would conduct business if they simply had no cares about the bottom line and no risk of failure. As is they know that, no matter how badly the business is run, they have a rich uncle to bail them out. Oh, now it does make sense.
> 
> Next time Amtrak claims they run a tight, cost-conscious business, and deserve more general tax support, think about them giving away $2800 worth of travel for $150.


Thanks for blabbing about that, PRR. They musta been listening because the loophole OMA-Columbus is closed. Tried booking it this morning, dangnabit. Blech.

Those of you who would like to take advantage of this, it is presently still possible to do LNK-Columbus. Of course, you occupy your roomette at 12:15 in the freaking morning, but that can not be helped. Besides, if you're me you'd be in the SSL until midnight anyway. However, apparently Amtrak is watching us, so if you have the points and want to do this, do it freakin' NOW!


----------



## Ispolkom (Aug 10, 2009)

Green Maned Lion said:


> Thanks for blabbing about that, PRR. They musta been listening because the loophole OMA-Columbus is closed. Tried booking it this morning, dangnabit. Blech.
> Those of you who would like to take advantage of this, it is presently still possible to do LNK-Columbus. Of course, you occupy your roomette at 12:15 in the freaking morning, but that can not be helped. Besides, if you're me you'd be in the SSL until midnight anyway. However, apparently Amtrak is watching us, so if you have the points and want to do this, do it freakin' NOW!



What do you mean "closed"? Do you mean:

1) An AGR clerk told you that you couldn't book it?

2) The routing no longer appears at amtrak.com?

If it's #1, I'd attribute that to an unhelpful clerk. I've had to call 3 times to get a routing I wanted, at the price I preferred. This is a legal routing, and the only question should be how many points it costs.

#2 is not true.


----------



## Upstate (Aug 10, 2009)

Green Maned Lion said:


> Thanks for blabbing about that, PRR. They musta been listening because the loophole OMA-Columbus is closed. Tried booking it this morning, dangnabit. Blech.
> Those of you who would like to take advantage of this, it is presently still possible to do LNK-Columbus. Of course, you occupy your roomette at 12:15 in the freaking morning, but that can not be helped. Besides, if you're me you'd be in the SSL until midnight anyway. However, apparently Amtrak is watching us, so if you have the points and want to do this, do it freakin' NOW!


I can still pull up OMA-CBA on amtrak.com. Were you just rejected by an AGR agent or what?


----------



## Cascadia (Aug 10, 2009)

Green Maned Lion, it would be understandable if the subject line of this thread caused some confusion, just want to make sure you know the loophole being discussed was from Columbus, Wisconsin, not Columbus, Ohio.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Aug 10, 2009)

Upstate said:


> Green Maned Lion said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for blabbing about that, PRR. They musta been listening because the loophole OMA-Columbus is closed. Tried booking it this morning, dangnabit. Blech.
> ...


I was rejected thrice. They all told me the same thing: that it does not appear to them as a valid routing. At that point, I gave up and got them to give me LNK-CBS. I know it wasn't Columbus, Ohio. Does Amtrak even serve Columbus, OH? I'm 90% sure no train visits it. If I wasn't in a hurry, I'd pick up my Timetable to see if its a thruway.


----------



## dart330 (Aug 10, 2009)

Green Maned Lion said:


> I was rejected thrice. They all told me the same thing: that it does not appear to them as a valid routing. At that point, I gave up and got them to give me LNK-CBS.



That is too bad they wouldn't book it for you. I thought anything we can see on amtrak.com can be booked by AGR?

I was just making plans to book OMA-CBS for a trip in June, but am a few points shy of a bedroom. If they won't let me book it when I call in, I will just settle for starting in Denver and ending with a coach ticket from CBS to Milwaukee.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

dart330 said:


> That is too bad they wouldn't book it for you. I thought anything we can see on amtrak.com can be booked by AGR?
> I was just making plans to book OMA-CBS for a trip in June, but am a few points shy of a bedroom. If they won't let me book it when I call in, I will just settle for starting in Denver and ending with a coach ticket from CBS to Milwaukee.


I had no problem booking this loophole from CBS to DEN. I just told the agent those exact codes and in two minutes the trip was booked... However, I just learned that I am on the detour Zephyr train through wyoming. Had I known, I may not have booked the trip... But I guess it is an opportunity to see wyoming, which most people never have!


----------



## rrdude (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm new to this "loophole thing" but am loving the idea. Living in Balt, if I wanted to go to Chicago, in a bedroom sleeper, it normally be TWO ZONES, right? Cost 30K in points. But If I routed myself to Port Huron, MI, and just HAD to take #29 to get to the Blue Water................. They would only charge me 20K in points?


----------



## Ispolkom (Aug 11, 2009)

rrdude said:


> I'm new to this "loophole thing" but am loving the idea. Living in Balt, if I wanted to go to Chicago, in a bedroom sleeper, it normally be TWO ZONES, right? Cost 30K in points. But If I routed myself to Port Huron, MI, and just HAD to take #29 to get to the Blue Water................. They would only charge me 20K in points?


It looks bookable, but you might have some splainin' to do to AGR if you didn't use your Blue Water ticket.

I've never carefully read the AGR T & C, but it wouldn't surprise me if you got an extra 10k charge for that maneuver.

Me, I restrict myself to dodgy itineraries that I'm actually taking. I don't book MSP-WAS-ATL and get off in Washington, for instance, to save 10k points. On the other hand, I'll drive to Atlanta so that I can book ATL-WAS-MOT (20k points) rather than SAV-NYP-MOT (30k points).

YMMV, of course.


----------



## Upstate (Aug 11, 2009)

Ispolkom said:


> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> > I'm new to this "loophole thing" but am loving the idea. Living in Balt, if I wanted to go to Chicago, in a bedroom sleeper, it normally be TWO ZONES, right? Cost 30K in points. But If I routed myself to Port Huron, MI, and just HAD to take #29 to get to the Blue Water................. They would only charge me 20K in points?
> ...


All you have to ride is one stop on that final leg so the ticket gets lifted and then AGR never knows the difference. Then take the Metro or whatever the Chicago equivalent is back into town.

Or just tell them that you rode it and their system is messed up. Revenue tickets fail to post very often for some folks, why shouldn't reward tickets follow suit.


----------



## Ispolkom (Aug 11, 2009)

Upstate said:


> All you have to ride is one stop on that final leg so the ticket gets lifted and then AGR never knows the difference. Then take the Metro or whatever the Chicago equivalent is back into town.
> Or just tell them that you rode it and their system is messed up. Revenue tickets fail to post very often for some folks, why shouldn't reward tickets follow suit.


The only reason I didn't suggest the one-stop trick is that the first stop on the Blue Water is Niles, Michigan, and since it's two states away that seemed iffy. Your second option is pretty much bullet proof, but I'd never suggest it. I'd certainly not try it very often.


----------



## rrdude (Aug 12, 2009)

Yes I had considered both points, but' it's also nice to know that I can use that LOOP to get close to my hometown, Ann Arbor, MI, even though it's a "two-zoner". (take the BlueWater to either Durrand or Flint, wait,................. I'll take Durrand ANY day over Flint........)


----------



## p&sr (Aug 12, 2009)

Ispolkom said:


> The only reason I didn't suggest the one-stop trick is that the first stop on the Blue Water is Niles, Michigan, and since it's two states away that seemed iffy.


Remember, Niles MI "serves South Bend, IND"... sort of.

From Niles it is possible to get a Taxi to the South Bend Airport, where you can then catch the South Shore Line back into Chicago. It's a fine trip if you have time for it. But you might need to overnight in a Motel near the Airport, as I did when I took that route last Summer.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Aug 12, 2009)

dart330 said:


> Green Maned Lion said:
> 
> 
> > I was rejected thrice. They all told me the same thing: that it does not appear to them as a valid routing. At that point, I gave up and got them to give me LNK-CBS.
> ...


Actually, I'd book the ticket from LNK. My trip as current starts in NYP and ends in NYP: with coach segments NYP-WAS, CHI-LNK, and CBS-NYP, with a sleeper segment WAS-CHI.


----------



## dart330 (Aug 12, 2009)

Green Maned Lion said:


> Actually, I'd book the ticket from LNK. My trip as current starts in NYP and ends in NYP: with coach segments NYP-WAS, CHI-LNK, and CBS-NYP, with a sleeper segment WAS-CHI.


Well I am coming from Las Vegas, NV, and was just looking at where Southwest flies to, Omaha & Denver. Guess we could buy the coach ticket from Omaha to Lincoln, but I doubt my girlfriend would appriciate waiting in coach until that late at night. Might be able to talk her into it. We will plan to get off in Milwaukee to fly back home.


----------



## Ispolkom (Aug 12, 2009)

p&sr said:


> Ispolkom said:
> 
> 
> > The only reason I didn't suggest the one-stop trick is that the first stop on the Blue Water is Niles, Michigan, and since it's two states away that seemed iffy.
> ...


Of course you're right, I completely forgot about the South Shore Line. Even though I lived in Chicago for 4 years, my geography gets hazy out past the ends of the El.


----------



## Ispolkom (Aug 12, 2009)

dart330 said:


> Green Maned Lion said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, I'd book the ticket from LNK. My trip as current starts in NYP and ends in NYP: with coach segments NYP-WAS, CHI-LNK, and CBS-NYP, with a sleeper segment WAS-CHI.
> ...


You could try Omaha-St. Paul. Southwest now flies to MSP. Of course, then you'd miss the trip down the Mississippi between St. Paul and Lacrosse, which I particularly enjoy.


----------



## dart330 (Aug 12, 2009)

Ispolkom said:


> You could try Omaha-St. Paul. Southwest now flies to MSP. Of course, then you'd miss the trip down the Mississippi between St. Paul and Lacrosse, which I particularly enjoy.


That is where we initially looked at getting off, but decided we would rather stay on until 2PM instead of getting off at 7:50 AM. Plus Milwaukee has direct flights to Vegas, you have a layover in Denver coming from St. Paul. Good to know it is a scenic section.


----------

